# Issues with vconfig and /etc/conf.d/net

## bobb_wu

Hi there!  So I'm thinking that there was an update that broke my net configuration.  I have a server running an older version of Gentoo (by about 6 months) and a local sandbox that I recently rebuilt.  I copied over the VLAN configuration from the older server to the freshly rebuilt sandbox and cannot get it to do anything more than pull a dhcp address at boot.  I had the same problem before the rebuild, and wrote a script to manually call the vconfig functions to add the VLAN, but this is not the desired fix.  I want only a static address on the VLAN since the DHCP'd address brings in its own gateway.

I have followed this guide Gentoo Handbook VLAN Guide, which had an error on the "egress" part.

And then I also referenced this forum post, which says there is a new syntax for the configuration file.  I used this and did not get it to work.

My net configuration file is viewable at pastebin.

Please refrain from saying "Google it" or "RTFM (vconfig)" as I have diligently done both and haven't found a solution.  I would, however, appreciate links to useful pages.  

Thanks in advance,

Bobb

----------

## Hu

The first hit when searching vconfig in /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example.bz2 says The old vconfig based VLAN support is no longer available.  This is probably what broke your setup.  You said you have searched for it and read the manual, but I am not sure whether you saw that section of net.example.  Your pastebin'd content still uses what seems like the old syntax.  If you need more help, post back and we can try to identify an exact solution.  It would be helpful if you could show the output of /sbin/ip addr show when the interfaces are configured the way you want them.

----------

## bobb_wu

Ok here is a stab at it after reading the new net config example: pasted.  I haven't tested it yet since I'm ssh'd in. EDIT: the config is confirmed to be working.

So, is iproute2 replacing ifconfig, route, and vconfig?  If so, should I unmerge the older packages or just leave them?  I'm googling iproute since I had no idea about its existence...

----------

## Hu

sys-apps/iproute2 is a better choice than sys-apps/net-tools for advanced network configurations.  sys-apps/net-tools provides both ifconfig and route.  I would leave sys-apps/net-tools on the system, because many people and possibly quite a few programs still rely on it.  I cannot speak to whether net-misc/vconfig is obsolete, but if you have a working configuration that does not use it, I would remove it.

----------

